# Club Car 48V with 4 batteries



## Wahoo Creek (Oct 22, 2015)

To begin, I know little to nothing about golf carts.

There's a club car 48V precedent for sale near me with four 12 volt batteries instead of the usual six 8 volt batteries.

Is there a downside to going the 4 x12 route over the 6x8 route?

When it comes time to replace, can 12v marine batteries be used instead of batteries designated for golf carts?

Finally, what does a basic model of this cart go for?  No lift.  Std tires, etc.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 22, 2015)

More batteries = longer run time.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 22, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> More batteries = longer run time.



Not necessarily. All depends on the reserve capacity of the batteries. If'n I was looking for batteries for a golf cart, I'd look into some backup power supply batteries used in hospitals, data centers, etc. I run them for the trolling motor in my boats. They have ridiculous reserve capacities.

In theory, more batteries are better. But if you can use less (bigger) batteries, it is probably the way to go.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 22, 2015)

Bassquatch said:


> Not necessarily. All depends on the reserve capacity of the batteries. If'n I was looking for batteries for a golf cart, I'd look into some backup power supply batteries used in hospitals, data centers, etc. I run them for the trolling motor in my boats. They have ridiculous reserve capacities.
> 
> In theory, more batteries are better. But if you can use less (bigger) batteries, it is probably the way to go.



Where does one get such a battery?  Mine are loosing ground in my 36 volt.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 23, 2015)

Bassquatch said:


> Not necessarily. All depends on the reserve capacity of the batteries. If'n I was looking for batteries for a golf cart, I'd look into some backup power supply batteries used in hospitals, data centers, etc. I run them for the trolling motor in my boats. They have ridiculous reserve capacities.
> 
> In theory, more batteries are better. But if you can use less (bigger) batteries, it is probably the way to go.



Not from what I've read.

There's a reason that all of the manufacturers who went to 4x12 have all gone back to 6x8 for 48v carts.  6 batts will give you longer run time.

Now..to the OP.  What type of Club Car?  I'm guessing Precedent based on the 4x12 comment?  Also...figuring around the 2006-2008 model year?

Couple of things to determine the value of the cart other than accessories/condition.  Model, year, and type/year of batteries.  Precedents base with 3 yo batts with no accessories (basically a golf course cart) I'd say would be worth around $1500.  

And...when buying a cart, don't take the person's word for the age of the batteries.  They'll have a date stamp on the terminal.  A letter and a number.  Letter corresponds to the month...number corresponds to the year.  So...F1 would be June 2011.  Also...they stamp them a month or two advanced to allow time to get to the shelf and be sold...so...F1 was most likely made in April/May and sold by June.

As far as the 4x12s/6x8s...you can buy kits to transform your cart from one to the other.  My current cart is an 2008 Precedent that originally had 4x12s.  Had the entire drivetrain replaced.  Now it is running 6x8s, AllTrax 500A controller and a Plum Quick motor.  Basically a 2014 drivetrain in a 2008 body.


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks everybody.

RJCruiser, I'm not sure of the year, just know its a Precedent with 4x12 set up.  Thank you for the battery info.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 23, 2015)

Wahoo Creek said:


> Thanks everybody.
> 
> RJCruiser, I'm not sure of the year, just know its a Precedent with 4x12 set up.  Thank you for the battery info.



It should have a sticker on the inside of the dash compartment or on the steering column with a model #.  Beleive the first 2 digits are the year.


----------

